# Fish Sale Need to clear out some tanks. *Shrimp added*



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking to re-home the fish to good homes, please let me know what tank you have for them and a pic so I know its going somewhere good  Will give deals on multiple fish sales. Please try spend at least $10 to make it worth my time but if you only want a few fry or something let me know and we can maybe work something out. Will add shrimp pictures when camera is charged.

4 geophagus surinamensis 6 inch adult pair that has produced fry for me.($50 for pair) + 2 juveniles that are roughly 3 inch ($15) each
5 adult Chinese algae eaters. $20 for all 
1 jevenile cupid cichlid (only will sell to people with a group of them in your tank otherwise I will keep him/her.) $10
2 bags of Ramshorn snails will scoop 40 plus for $5 
40 Brazilian Geophagus youngsters 1 inch roughly $2.50 each or will be sold in bulk
10 Domestic cherry mix shrimp/shrimplets for $15 2-3 packages available.
10 Red Rili mix Shrimp/shrimplets for $30 1-2 packages available

Thanks.

Chinese Algae eaters

Juvenile cupid cichlid 


Brazilian Juveniles


Red Rili Shrimp

Cherry Shrimp


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome person to deal with!! Great quality of fish!!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Would like to move the adult Brazilian geos if possible I think they may be starting to breed again and I need room in that tank.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

PM emily, I think she has a group of cupids


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Ram's are sold, Adult brazils pending.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for Bolivian rams and Geo juvies!! really nice rams! they are really big and healthy!! already taking over one area bossing around my existing rams!  geos are cute as well.. free bump for you!


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

You know I tried twice to connect and get some geos when I was in the area but luck was not on my side!! What a great deal for some nice fish! Free bump for geos.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Snug let me know if your coming back anytime I have a more flexible time schedule right now. 
Cichlid_God, I love fish and animals so I always will treat them the best way possible.
Brazilian adults are sold,
40 juvi's left roughly to fast to count them all and yes no problem here are some pictures of the entire tank of them. Sorry for the ugly glass its just a grow out tank so has scratches and marks, that's what it looked like after I wiped it off


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

He is very good with his fish. A free bump...


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Lots of juvi's available bumpy bump


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

shrimp bump


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

bump added geophagus surinamensis's


----------

